
Corporate takeover defense strategies related to Tesla going private - nearpoint
https://www.investopedia.com/articles/stocks/08/corporate-takeover-defense.asp
======
nearpoint
I found this article interesting. There is a lot in the article I found to be
related to Tesla for example:

"If management wishes to protect shareholders from a "dinosaur" with an
outdated business model or core product, the correct stance may be to defend
the company to the end. Such an acquirer, whose own growth is in decline,
would bleed the acquired company and dilute shareholder value."

And many other points in there are similar.

If you are unfamiliar with what a hostile takeover bid is you can read here:
[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/h/hostile-takeover-
bid.as...](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/h/hostile-takeover-bid.asp)

